# Step-on bindings, any reason not to clip in before getting off the lift?



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

If it’s safe to do it go for it. That’s the beauty and then wait for your friends to strap in or take off. The front clips sometimes take a turn or two to click in but I can usually clip in without stopping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

Oops re read it. You’re asking about clipping in before you get on the lift. That’s a little sketchier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

There’s a reason that people don’t strap in both legs on the chairlift. If the chair is full and you don’t have plenty of space around, you risk a serious injury if something goes wrong leaving it when your board gets stuck between the ground and the chair at the exit. Depends how the exit is profiled, there are some that are safe to do that but it’s not worth the risk.


----------



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

The chairs at mammoth are so low sometimes that if my rear high back is under it, the chair smashes it down. I wouldn’t want my back leg under when I sit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToolFan (Feb 18, 2019)

@Yeahti87 I feel most at risk of injury when the back foot is unattached, because if I fall at that moment I can badly twist the front foot while the rest of me tumbles. I forgot that normal bindings can probably be strapped in somewhat easily while on the lift, so this is probably something that's been discussed before. I'll do some googling 

@Buzzdog yea, that's why it has to be done very quickly, I have to be able to kick the board out in front of me the moment the chair is there, otherwise risk getting it (and therefore my legs) stuck underneath. That might not be worth the risk either

I guess in a perfect world it's best just to be good at getting off the lift and using a stomp pad, but I'm not there yet and it was so nice to just be clipped in and ride off lol


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm pretty sure you aren't allowed to do that where I ride. I can easily strap in while sitting on a lift, but you definitely get yelled at for doing it. I can see how strapping in on a lift could potentially be dangerous though. It would also be hard to share a chair at full capacity while strapped in, because your legs would be spread way too wide to be polite. Getting off a lift when strapped in could be more difficult because you'd have to get your body hanging pretty sideways off of the chair. When you exit a chair unstrapped, the rear binding is often under the chair. 

Honestly, you'll build more confidence getting off lifts pretty quickly. Keep your weight forward and steer with the front foot. Use your shoulders to help you, and resist letting them open up too much. 

I haven't used a stomp pad in years. Mostly, I just don't like how they look. I bought my second board forever ago and just never put a pad on it. I just press the back foot against the binding if I need more traction. Years ago, it was common to have boots with eva soles, and those were pretty slippery. I'm rocking snow tire rubber on my boots now, and stomp pads seem to make less sense. Definitely use one if it makes you feel more comfortable.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Its a good way to break your back leg. As someone already mentioned, its not difficult to strap in on a lift with regular bindings either but its a bad idea. You have step ons, just ride off the lift normally and step on? I used to strap in to regular bindings whilst riding so im sure anyone can step on whilst riding.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

. I too have a step on bindings on my warpig but learning how to skate away from the chair and crowd is much better if its packed. There would be times that you'd end up sitting with newbies and they would panic and crash or whatever in front, beside you, but if you are strap in already it is harder to move out of the way especially if the ramp is flatter getting out.


----------



## ToolFan (Feb 18, 2019)

@Mike256 & @t21 please don't get the wrong idea as I'm not saying this to make an argument, I'm genuinely curious:

@Mike256 in what scenario would you break your back leg? The scenario where clipping in at sit-down time fails? In that I agree. But let's say everything goes fine and you're on the lift and clipped in - I feel like you're just as safe/unsafe at this point as if not clipped in. At this point the main concern is some kind of BS when you get off the lift, and if there's some kind of BS, I feel like we all have more control of our board with both feet attached right? So ideally we're now better-able to avoid it. And if we can't avoid it, well, crashing into a pile-up off the lift sucks whether clipped in or not, but I feel like it can suck a lot more if not clipped in. For example the clipped-in foot might not be able to tumble with the rest of your body, whereas if you're clipped in, both feet either tumble with you or they don't - neither ankle can get twisted (I think).

@t21 this is what I don't understand. If I just got off the lift and there's some kind of crap going on (either the group in front of me crashed, or my own group is crashing) I'd much rather be clipped in. Aren't we much more in control of our boards with both feet attached? I can maneuver much better with both feet attached, and so can most people otherwise we'd never bother attaching the back foot right? So I guess my question is, how/when/why is it better to not be attached? When might I say "damn, good thing my back foot wasn't attached or I'd have been screwed"?

One possible scenario I can think of is you're getting off the lift and there's BS in front of you and you can't turn left or right because you were in a middle seat on the lift and you're blocked on both sides. In this case maybe you'd use your back foot to deliberately step / drag in the snow to try to slow you down before you hit the pile, rather than just hurtling toward it and plowing in at full speed. But in this case, skiers have the exact same problem, especially if they're the types that don't use poles at all. They're equally screwed here

Sidenote, I agree that it's awkward to get off the lift with both feet clipped in because you have to turn your body sideways - but we have to do that regardless right? I mean isn't it always a little awkward and clumsy to get off the lift on a board? I always turn a bit sideways so my board comes into contact with the ground sideways and I can step on and slide down sideways, whether I'm clipped in or not

Again, not trying to make an argument here - I just want to know everything that I haven't thought of : )


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The board is in the way of the bar, the bar is in the way of the board, your board is in the way of someones board or skis. You have to twist your body and it gets painful fast, because gravity. You could end up hanging from something, or stop others from getting the bar up, or fall off trying to.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

In the scenario where your edge catches and pulls your back foot under the chair ie like when you get onto the lift, only your leg wont fit, or it could drag you down. The board cant move around freely as youre coming up to the area you get off as it would when only the front is strapped in because your legs face forward when you sit. I know youre not trying to make an argument, me neither.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

No issue there, i do understand your curiousness about it. If there is enough room to manuever around them it would also be the good time to practice turning with your front foot(*remember to always have your front knee bent when you initiate your turn)* The skier side is irrelevant  Sitting sideways without the back foot strap in is more comfortable especially if the ride is a long one. I would always try to get to the right side of the chairlift(i ride regular) because it's easier for me to skate away. if by chance you happen to ride with skiers whichever side you are on, you let them go first so they could not accidentally stab your board with their poles getting off


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If you are strapped in with both feet on the lift and you don't have the lift to yourself, it can get fairly uncomfortable. Unless you decide to be an asshole and just take the space and defy everyone else to do anything about it.


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

Yeah I don't even understand this question. If you are with anyone else on the lift there won't be room to do this. If someone tried to do this on a lift with me I would probably yell at them for being unsafe.

Learn to ride with just your front foot. It will make you a better snowboarder.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah it's pretty much against the hills policies, and rude to fellow chair riders...But, it's a great way to strap up and save time if your on the chair alone or with a friend on a quad. I don't really think it's any more dangerous than trying to ride down with 1 foot strapped in. If you have the room to do it you basically just have to be aware you might get caught, and as long as your fast enough to ride away from the top liftie, the bottom liftie will probably be too busy to remember your outfit to warn you not to. If you do get caught just say sorry and don't do it any more.

Worked perfect this one time for me and my buddy when we got the second chair of the day, and the guys on the first chair were trying to rub it in that they were first. I told my friend to strap up on the chair and as those guys as were strapping in on the ground like suckers they angrily watched us ride by in fresh powder laughing our asses off.


----------



## ToolFan (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks for the responses all

Yea I kinda thought it went without saying that you can't do this on a crowded lift since you'd take up too much space while sitting. I'm more interested in what could be specifically dangerous about it.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I’d say it’s 100x more safe to ride off a lift strapped in then not. Almost every other person getting off a lift falls, twists, runs into someone etc. because it’s hard to adjust yourself then ride with one foot getting off the lift.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

ToolFan said:


> Thanks for the responses all
> 
> Yea I kinda thought it went without saying that you can't do this on a crowded lift since you'd take up too much space while sitting. I'm more interested in what could be specifically dangerous about it.


The only danger issue about it as someone has posted before is your backleg getting caught under the chair when getting on/off the chair. Some ski resorts chairlifts are different, there some that their chairs are much lower as it passes the ramp both ways. Highbacks could/do get crushed if someone forgets to put it down, that could be your calves getting pinched/crushed and your getting dragged then you slide off the chair. If you are really adamant of doing this, first ask the lift operator if it is allowed, if so great but also observe the height of the bottom of the chair and the ramp as it passes by so you could calculate if it is high enough to safely strap in.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I’d say it’s 100x more safe to ride off a lift strapped in then not. Almost every other person getting off a lift falls, twists, runs into someone etc. because it’s hard to adjust yourself then ride with one foot getting off the lift.


I think that's an exaggeration. No question it's easier if everything goes well. But if things go janky and you get pulled down or knocked down (I had a skier last year come off the chair and turn right into me as if he expected me to jump out of his way), then you are stuck in the offload area with both feet strapped in.

But then we're probably talking about only situations where you have the chair to yourself or nearly so.


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

I think it's inherently less safe to be fully strapped in when trying to get off the lift. Like the last poster said, if there's an issue where you have to move, you don't have a free leg to push off. I've ridden many lifts where the chair stops or slows down and you have to stand and push off to get out of the way of the chair. Sure, if everything goes right, you'll be fine fully strapped in. But if any of a number of things goes wrong, you'll be the a-hole who causes the lift to stall.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

How about just learning to get off the lift with your front foot only strapped like hundreds of thousands of others have done? It’s not that difficult.


----------



## ToolFan (Feb 18, 2019)

@HurtonBair I'm not arguing _against_ that, just _asking_ about the specific dangers of clipping in. Simple question, with lots of good answers here


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ToolFan said:


> @HurtonBair I'm not arguing _against_ that, just _asking_ about the specific dangers of clipping in. Simple question, with lots of good answers here


Potential danger is that you get used to clipping in, especially if you for instance mostly ride Mt Seymour weekdays (you'll generally have the chair to yourself or just one other person). You get lazy, your skating suffers, then when you really need it, you're rusty.

I have Flows on some of my boards, and they're great for just kicking your foot into the rear binding on the lift. I do that when possible, to balance the weight of the board while on the chair. But I've never bothered to snap in while still on the chair. Mind you, the runoff from the Mystery chair is about as easy as you can get. I might change my mind if I was getting off one of those ski-jump ramps I've seen pictures of.

So I guess it comes down to _why would you not? _vs _why would you bother?_


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Lol...I would be very annoyed to find myself on a chair with you


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

1. Every beginners nightmare is the lift. It’s VERY dangerous !!!!

2. learn how to properly get off a lift with one foot. It’s part of learning to snowboard. My son has face planted and twisted ankles 100x, he was 6, he learned

3. I don’t see the problem strapping in other then annoying the people next to you Or leaning to far forward and falling off


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Back in the days we used to strap in while in the chair all the time. Contrary to everyone here I see no danger in it unless you really don’t know what you’re doing. 
Your biggest problem will be that, nowadays, stations don’t allow it afaik (at least not up here).


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Here's one thing I see. Riding up one foot out our board is facing much closer to straight ahead. two feet and you have to swivel quickly or sit in an awkward position. 

1. That awkward position can, as posted, lead to getting stuck between the chair and the ground on some ramps.

2. That quick swivel is introducing a new variable, and thus chance for something to go wrong.

3. Back foot in in less maneuverable at low speeds. You pretty much eliminate the ability to move sideways, and you can't turn as quickly (using free leg to pivot) to avoid a hazard.

4. No matter how you slice it, it's a crutch if it's replacing proper technique.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I think as long as you're familiar with the lift it's safe. On a lift I'd never been on before, I'd wait to step/strap in.


----------



## dearjohnsnow (Jul 5, 2021)

I have no problem with it honestly, I find it safer that you strap ur stepons before your sit on the chairlift. coz if there are accident while grtting off, you can maneouver easily out of it. 
One thing I do also is if the chairlift has footrest I do the strap in there


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Haha this bump of the thread reminded me of reading this thread originally and a few days later seeing someone get banged up by the chair and then blasted by the lifties that had to stop the lift and get them untangled for being a dumbarse and strapping in on the lift. Made me chuckle at the time thinking of this thread.


----------



## ToolFan (Feb 18, 2019)

wow I forgot all about this thread!

Well I got much better last winter, and was easily handling getting off the lift with my back-foot unclipped. But, in a perfect world, I'd still much prefer to exit the lift with it clipped in. Disclaimer before anyone gets on their high-horse: I said in a _perfect_ world, not a world where everything that can go wrong does go wrong 

Sidenote, about the dudes who get their leg caught under the chair at dismount - if that happens then they've seriously screwed up, having nothing to do with being clipped in or not. I mean they'd have to have been jacking it during the ride and not realized that they were at the point of dismount, otherwise they'd have turned their board in the proper direction and tipped the front upward


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

Well you see back in the old day at Baker we always buckled in on the chair, mostly because Baker unload ramps back then were double Diamond and it was easier with the old Sims buckled straps. The other reason was if you buckled in you could push off the chair and carry speed across the flat to make it back to the main lodge/parking 

There are still a couple chairs at Stevens like 7th that I buckle in, mostly because there isn’t much room and if there’s a bunch of people standing there it gets sketchy.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I occasionally see people do it with click-ins or with rear entry. But when they do it, they are alone. Or with one other person. Personally, I wouldn't do it. If you eat it, you can't get back up quickly enough to get out of the way of others.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Powdertrax said:


> Well you see back in the old day at Baker we always buckled in on the chair, mostly because Baker unload ramps back then were double Diamond and it was easier with the old Sims buckled straps. The other reason was if you buckled in you could push off the chair and carry speed across the flat to make it back to the main lodge/parking
> 
> There are still a couple chairs at Stevens like 7th that I buckle in, mostly because there isn’t much room and if there’s a bunch of people standing there it gets sketchy.


Did a trip to Baker 20 some years ago and learned that trick there. I'm a fan of the technique.


----------



## Mallory_lesher (Jul 29, 2021)

I think it depends on the rules where u snowboard


----------



## Mel0ny (Oct 21, 2021)

ToolFan said:


> @Yeahti87 I feel most at risk of injury when the back foot is unattached, because if I fall at that moment I can badly twist the front foot while the rest of me tumbles. I forgot that normal bindings can probably be strapped in somewhat easily while on the lift, so this is probably something that's been discussed before. I'll do some googling
> 
> @Buzzdog yea, that's why it has to be done very quickly, I have to be able to kick the board out in front of me the moment the chair is there, otherwise risk getting it (and therefore my legs) stuck underneath. That might not be worth the risk either
> 
> I guess in a perfect world it's best just to be good at getting off the lift and using a stomp pad, but I'm not there yet and it was so nice to just be clipped in and ride off lol


No matter what, clicking/strapping in after getting off the chairlift (while still moving) is going to require a similar amount of balance to the usual one-foot riding until you stop to strap in. Thus, I would say getting good and comfortable in getting off with one foot strapped/clicked in is key no matter what. It's all a part of weight management: the better you get at it on your board (one or both feet attached), the better and more confident of a rider you will become. As a tip, though: I've actually found it super helpful to put my right foot (regular rider) against my left foot binding and put all my weight/balance into my left leg/foot. Basically, balancing and managing weight on just one secure leg/foot is actually easier than trying to do so between one secure foot and one insecure/slippery foot. You have to commit and put 80-100% of your weight onto that left leg/foot (gently pinning the right foot against the left binding for a little more stability...your legs should be together) and make sure you lean your body into the direction you want your weight to go. To slow down, you just put more pressure onto your lead, strapped-in foot, until you start slowing down: no full-board turning required (but you can obviously add some turn-in if desired). I hope that was somewhat helpful.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Kinda seems to defeat the purpose of step-ins to clip in early.


----------



## hayde89 (Sep 3, 2011)

I’d say no


----------

